# taking antibiotics whilst on cycle?



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Guys

I'm currently on week 5 of a cycle

consisting of

Tren, Test and Aromasin.

I have been prescribed an antibiotic called Erythromycin for 7 days (boils on neck)

I just want to know if its fine to take with my cycle??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

i took them prior to starting a cycle, and was told not to start my cycle until my system was rid of all antibiotics.....im no doctor, but from advise on here, i was told to not start my cycle, so i imagine you cant take them

i may be wrong, but im just going on what ive been told previously


----------



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

anyone know the reason why you cant take them??

I dont want to stop the cycle midway, but also dont want to wait to start the antibiotics,


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

when i lived in america my doctor told me antibiotics have no interaction with steroids, differant antibiotics do differant jobs but most wont affect your cycle.........ive heard and read all differant opinions on this but i will stick to what my doc told me......the most that will happen is you might hold a little more water


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

My doc told me that antibiotics would have no affect on steroids, due to steroids being a hormone. I aint a doc, but thats what the doc said to me.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hardc0re said:


> My doc told me that antibiotics would have no affect on steroids, due to steroids being a hormone. I aint a doc, but thats what the doc said to me.


 correct antibiotics fight infection/virus and roids are neither of those so there is no interaction.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I post this at least once weekly, you can take Anti'bs and AAS, there are no interactions. This is not just my opinion, it's fact from speaking to medical professionals.


----------

